# GA Custom Knifemakers' Guild



## Anvil Head (Jan 1, 2017)

FYI
The winter meeting date & place 

Winter Guild Meeting February 11, 2017 at Fiddleback Forge.

Our next Guild meeting will be 9:00 a.m. February 11, 2017 at the shop of Fiddleback Forge, Andy Roy and company. The address is 2590 Business Dr.,
Bldg 2, Cumming, GA.

Business Dr. is a horseshoe shaped road, we are right in the back of it. It
is off of Rte. 20 (West of Cumming). Bethelview Rd. is the largest
intersection nearby, we are about a 1/2 mile past that on the right (again,
this is heading West on 20). GPS coordinates: N34 degrees 14.387 W084 degrees 12.1258


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 6, 2017)

Bring it back to the top for ya there bro. SO WE CAN SEE IT A LITTLE LONGER. Guys , It is always interesting to see someone elses shop. Andy has a nice operation going on. Good people  there. Come out and see " How its made "


----------



## sea trout (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey y'all!!!
Is this meeting like a business meeting for members?
Or are y'all gonna be making knives and working? Is it just for the guild members or can newbies come and see?

Thanks for any info. And no problem either way!
Thanks


----------



## getaff (Jan 7, 2017)

Following this as well


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 8, 2017)

We have a short board meeting prior to the regular meeting and then a short, usually 30 min general business meeting. Take a little time to introduce new members and jury in potential voting members (you *do not* have to be a knife maker and get juried to attend). We usually have two scheduled demos before lunch, do the Iron in the Hat drawing and scholarship knife raffle drawing right after lunch, then another demo or two as time permits. All the demos are knife making related in some aspect as we are a teaching guild.
Anyone interested is welcome and budding knifemakers are encouraged to attend. You will not beat the networking connections and access to talent/skills/information anywhere.
If you are currently making or thinking about making knives or related items, this is a great opportunity to learn from some of the best. Bring your current projects, questions and problems and you can get answers, solutions, and honest critique.
Hope you will decide to come. We will feed you lunch.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 12, 2017)

At this knifemakers guild will there be a vendor there? With basic knife making tools for sale?
Just curious, Thanks!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pop's Knife Makers Supply is at some of the meetings ... If you find out he is coming ...  call him ....he'll bring most anything he has for you ...

http://www.popsknifesupplies.com


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 12, 2017)

He usually makes it to the meetings, i will check to see if he will be there. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 13, 2017)

Jimmy's right, you can save a bundle on shipping if you order ahead (provided Pop's coming). He brings mostly materials and belts. If you have a specific tool you need to tell him in advance.

Chuck from Tandy's usually shows up with some leather as well.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 13, 2017)

My perspective is that you'll have the opportunity to meet a lot of highly skilled folks who are willing to teach you on the spot.  Carl mentioned the demos and also guys can show you how they do something one on one.  

I've made some friends and learned a lot.  No one should be intimidated to come and it's family friendly.  I've found the guild to be a bunch of nice folks.  

Damon mentioned future meetings may be taking place regularly at Andy's shop?  I think he's planning on going, I talk to him several days a week.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool thanks guys!
I think the tool I'm looking for right now is knife making tongs.
I have many 5/16 and 3/8 tongs for horseshoes.
My boy and I made our 1st tanged knife the other day and my horse shoe tongs did a poor job of holding on while we were working.
I've watched the knifemakers in gatlinburg work withtheir tongs. They even had some for sale, with nice long reins...but at that time I did not know that we would get this serious.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 13, 2017)

See yall there then. Look me up when you get there. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 14, 2017)

You got a forge/fire/hammer you should be able to make your own tongs. Great tutorials and examples over on the ABANA site. Do a google.
Also don't think I've ever seen Pop carry any tongs, but he can probably get them for you. 
Blacksmith Depot in Candler, NC carries a wide variety of professional grade tongs as well....but they are very proud of them if you know what I mean.
Uncle Mike's is another source for tongs.

However, once you figure out how to make them you'll have no mercy on rebar and other scrap metal. There are as many styles as imagination allows. The real trick is to have tongs that hold hot metal securely no matter how hard you hit it, but will turn it loose when told to. Also, you can never go wrong having a set of those long handled needle nosed pliers from HB (real long ones 14"). Great for the quick grab and move. You can also modify old long handled nail nippers and hoof nibblers by reshaping and/or welding metal bits in their jaws. 
ps - always go poking in the dark corners of old antique stores as well - look for dust/rust/cobbwebs - usually a bucket of tongs hiding back there that can be had for a lot less than new stuff.
It's the hunt!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah making them will be another "one of those days" things.
I'd love a some sooner. 
Anvil Head I'm gonna check the sources you provided. Thanks!!!!!

Just for laughs and because everybody is ok, last time, (and only time) I tried to make tongs I hit my strikers hammer and my hammer came back and hit me in the eyebrow, bloodied it. Wiped up and kept working, the steel moved after one of my blows. I move the steel back to center of the anvil face as my striker has already turned loose a strike aimed at where the steel just was. So he hits anvil face and the sledge hammer pops up and hits him right in the forehead! Was all he could do to stay awake for a few minutes!!!!
Those tongs are still half made in social circle now for the past 7 or 8 years.
Anyway I don't wanna scare or bore anybody. That just brought up a funny memory that's all.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow...remind me to stand way back if I'm around you guys when you forge! Might need to practice keeping your head to the side just a bit.

ps - tongs are a lot simpler than knife blades.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2017)

Not sure if pop is gonna make it or not. May be outta town.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like everyone would have a good time up there.  Didn't know that Andy's shop is like 5 minutes from my Mom's house in Cumming.  He makes some nice knifes.


Carl,

Wish I would have been able to make the Trackrock event this year. Went camping up their this year. Very nice in God's country.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 19, 2017)

The Spring Trackrock Event 2017 will be the weekend of March 24/25 (get two chances a year to make it). Andy and crew will be there as well.
Your bio says you live in Canton - not that far from Cumming, you are most welcome to attend the Guild meeting at Andy's.


----------

